# Amy Winehouse Dead



## Stewy12 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just switched on the news to hear that Amy Winehouse has been found dead at her flat!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14262237


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 23, 2011)

Who?

Also, post sources, maybe quote the source too, that's the idea of this forum.


----------



## prowler (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow great source OP

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebrityn...es-aged-27.html

Edit: Too late. For next time, remember to post the source first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And to the news, I didn't really like Amy Winehouse.
The drugs and alcohol got the better of her


----------



## luke_c (Jul 23, 2011)

It's hardly a surprise, with the amount of junk she took.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 23, 2011)

The one who said no to rehab... and ended up there anyway? Any clue as to what happened? 
Deaths are never pleasant but I don't really know much of this person besides the whole "Rehab" ordeal and her being a singer.

EDIT:So no official cause yet.... Well, the least I can do is say "Rest In Peace".


----------



## Depravo (Jul 23, 2011)

Latest member of the 27 Club.


----------



## Ace (Jul 23, 2011)

Good night, sweet prince.....ss
It's really sad: she was actually an interesting singer whilst sober.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 23, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> The one who said no to rehab... and ended up there anyway? Any clue as to what happened?
> Deaths are never pleasant but I don't really know much of this person besides the whole "Rehab" ordeal and her being a singer.


I heard she had some form of emphysema awhile back.


----------



## Buleste (Jul 23, 2011)

Another addition to the 27 Club.

That's the death raffle at my local pub won by someone else again.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Latest member of the 27 Club.


Drug Overdose. 

i didn't know she was into that.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 23, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You are shitting us right?


----------



## prowler (Jul 23, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Drug Overdose.
> 
> i didn't know she was into that.


You didn't know she took drugs?

Didn't you hear the song Rehab?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

i did. but didn't like it that much at that time. so i didn't pay much attention to amy


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 23, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Amy Winehouse, died july 23, 2011. Details: Belly full of drugs & cum. ~Wikipedia



...that must've been one hell of a party. Imagine being the last man on earth Amy's ever sucked on.

In all seriousness though, it's a tragedy, but with so many addictions, she had it cummin' for her. I mean comming. Dammnit! I can't keep my sarcasm in-check.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he was being facetious....

nevermind


----------



## emigre (Jul 23, 2011)

She really should have said yes to rehab.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm surprised the OOLL lasted this long.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 23, 2011)

OFFTOPIC: Emigre, your avatar cracks me every single time, lol. If that's you, then your life must be a happy and joyful one.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh wait... Isn't that the girl that was high and 'preformed' on stage?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2011)

Sad news, but not too shocking with all the drugs she took.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 23, 2011)

Taken outside her flat a few minutes ago.



Spoiler












The person who took the photo described the scene as 'grim'.


----------



## emigre (Jul 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> OFFTOPIC: Emigre, your avatar cracks me every single time, lol. If that's you, then your life must be a happy and joyful one.



No. Its a drug mule who digested the drugs he was muling. Which is ironically quite fitting considering the nature of this thread.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 23, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Oh wait... Isn't that the girl that was high and 'preformed' on stage?


She was pretty infamous for giving doped-up performances and pissing off the crowd enough to walk out on her.
On a creepy coincidence note, I just downloaded her hit song for the first time yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'll just let it sit there for a while.


----------



## junkerde (Jul 23, 2011)

"they told me to go to rehab, and I said no no no" then you died...not tryin to be mean but godamn she brought this on herself.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No surprise there. Another person that couldn't handle the fame and money. 
I really wonder where Justin Bieber will be in 10 years, I really do. If he's still clean and has a career in something, big respect.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 23, 2011)

it's the drugs that got to her in the end, she really did go over the top silly woman, why didn't she stop?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 23, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> it's the drugs that got to her in the end, she really did go over the top silly woman, why didn't she stop?


Addiction.

Why does a smoker keep smoking when they know its killing them? Why does an alcoholic keep drinking when its ruining their life?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, who cares. Another celebrity dying. Sure at first it was shitty, but now it's gotten to the point where it's almost comical. I mean look at it from my point of view of what I'm seeing: A bunch of somewhat still young celebrities (Michael Jackson, Billy Mays, Amy Winehouse etc...) are dying every year, but yet the old ones like William Shatner and Betty White lives on.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 23, 2011)

You know something, I didn't actually know she made music. I thought she was just a junky It Girl.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 23, 2011)

This is what happens when you use drugs. My uncle also did, but luckily he got help and survived. 

Rest in peace Amy. Even if I didn't really like you.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Good, another hack of a musician celebrity is gone. Someone kill Rebecca Black and the cast of Jersey Shore and the world will have less retards in it that don't deserve fame.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 23, 2011)

Not really surprising.

The more famous she got the worse she got, she even used to be a bit chubby.
She could have done so much with that talent, she was recording early drafts of her third album.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 23, 2011)

interesting poll results from tmz
kinda sad -- not many liked her


----------



## Ace (Jul 23, 2011)

Come on, guys. She's not in club 27, because she's not near the prolificness of those in the club. 2 albums and in the Club? I smell BS.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 23, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Come on, guys. She's not in club 27, because she's not near the prolificness of those in the club. 2 albums and in the Club? I smell BS.


Sorry bud, she's in the club.
Wikipedia doesn't lie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/27_Club


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Come on, guys. She's not in club 27, because she's not near the prolificness of those in the club. 2 albums and in the Club? I smell BS.


If a musician dies at 27, he/she becomes a member of the club. It's kinda like a curse.


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Jul 23, 2011)

Who?lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ooh, crumbs, I didn't expect that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Yet)


----------



## dickfour (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone seen pictures of her? I think she's been dead for over a year but finally realized it today.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 23, 2011)

R.I.P Amy Winehouse, you really lived up to your name "*Wine*house". Congratulations and enjoy hell.

Anyways moving on, someone mentioned about Justin Bieber, even I'm wondering now, since he got so much fame at an early age, will he share the same fate?? Let's see what happens.

The only video I saw of Amy *Wine*house was in which she was performing for a concert drunk and fans were boo-ing, it was a gem, she was more of a drunken-on-stage-comedian than a singer.

Moving the *Wine* aside on a rather rusty shelf, I hope young singers will learn something from this and not ruin their life like Ms.Winehouse.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 23, 2011)

I remember she won a grammy for her song about how she's not going to rehab and will keep doing drugs. Too bad she can't do a song now about how that was a shitty thing to brag about and glamorize.


----------



## junkerde (Jul 23, 2011)

one less bad role model, i have no respect or sympathy for her, she says no to rehab and makes a song about it, then yeah if u wanna die go ahead. one less talentless person alive thank god


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 23, 2011)

RIP.. still tragic death she had a voice


----------



## Satangel (Jul 23, 2011)

junkerde said:
			
		

> one less bad role model, i have no respect or sympathy for her, she says no to rehab and makes a song about it, then yeah if u wanna die go ahead. one less talentless person alive thank god


She wasn't talentless at all. She had talent but she lacked a character, a spirit.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 23, 2011)

She was in the media far less over the past year or so, I thought she was over the worst of her problems because of that.

I cant say I was a fan of hers, but she definitely had a huge talent. Sad stuff really.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 23, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Good, another hack of a musician celebrity is gone. Someone kill Rebecca Black and the cast of Jersey Shore and the world will have less retards in it that don't deserve fame.


People like you sicken me. You look at a death of a talented young woman with a troubled life and say "Good"? Even wish death on more people? Death isn't a joke. This is one of the many things I see wrong on the Internet: People like you trying to be funny about something grim and horrible and failing miserably.

No I was not a big fan of her music before someone says I'm a rabid fan. I have listened to Back to Black and enjoyed it though.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 23, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And people like you sicken me for supporting no or rather low talent junkies. I'll save my praise for someone with real talent ans work ethic not someone with so much contempt for their fans that they put on a bad show shit faced.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 23, 2011)

dickfour said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're all still talking about her so I guess she won....


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 23, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> dickfour said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You all want real talent that hasn't been discovered by the world yet?? Here you go:-


Spoiler



[youtube]atBue8a1tRk[/youtube]

[youtube]ZLMwvK4kG9M[/youtube]


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 23, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't hear the talent over the auto tune.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well then you need a special song for your ears then.



Spoiler



[youtube]Ke5Olb-4Xl4[/youtube]​


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 23, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Well then you need a special song for your ears then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touche'


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 23, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> dickfour said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's dead. There are no winners in that situation.
Also I'm not really talking about Winehouse but rather the complete disregard for life that has been shown by dick our and DSgamer. You wish death on other people on opinion of their music. You say she deserved to die because she put on a terrible show due to her addiction problems.
I do not praise Winehouse and I never did in my post. In fact the fact that her death has taken over both the Bullet Train crash and the Oslo disaster today on twitter's trending is a bad representation on our society/media. There wasn't even any report of the Bullet Train crash on the evening news tonight.

I know I'm sounding all preachy and holier than thou right now but the low regard some people show for death (especially onthe Internet) disgusts me sometimes. Its a horrible thing to wish death on someone but it's a regular occurrence on the net.

I promise I will not rant anymore on the matter I just wished to explain myself


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 24, 2011)

nothing to explain.. immature people joke on death all the time.. until it is one of their relatives to die and let see them try their sarcastic jokes around their family see what happen.. slap in the face like it's due for this lack of dignity and consideration.. (and good mod edit to the offensive shit we could read on here)


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 24, 2011)

The death of any person is terrible. There is no win, no lose, no anything.

Simply remorse and sadness.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 24, 2011)

Can't say I didn't see it coming. If you saw pictures of her, you would see that her soul has been dead for a long time. Drugs replaced everything that was Amy Winehouse, and she paid the ultimate price for it.

That being said, she did have talent, and she did have a voice, but for a while there was nothing driving it. The plane was on autopilot, and the pilot was asleep at the controls.


----------



## nando (Jul 24, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Well then you need a special song for your ears then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that was awful.

amy had real talent. i don't listen to her but i can recognize it. RIP.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 24, 2011)

This is easily the least surprising death I've heard about in awhile. She has been a complete mess for years, abusing drugs over and over again with no end in site. She even goes as far as to make a song about not going to rehab. She was on an unending downward spiral that finally saw its end result.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 24, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Well then you need a special song for your ears then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real talent is being able to write your own material and not singing covers of other peoples, the chances of him ever becoming a Grammy award winning singer song writer is nil, singers like him are a dime a dozen, while on the other hand, Grammy award winning song writers like Amy Winehouse are 1 in a million.

Simple fact, its the song writer who has the real talent and not the singer, unless you have the very rare talent of being able to do both like Amy Winehouse had.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 24, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> nothing to explain.. immature people joke on death all the time..



It's called a coping mechanism. Like the person who cracks up laughing when they see a serious accident IRL. May not be appropriate, and not saying I disagree with the filtering, but except for the odd couple of arseholes most of that stuff comes from people in shock. Well for the moment anyhows.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 24, 2011)

what a surprise.

edit: I hope her family and friends find a positive way to cope.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 24, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god...

get over it, talent is talent. Whether or not you can write, or sing, or do both, it's talent no matter what. Just because you aren't as famous, does not mean you are not as, if not more, talented than others who have made it big.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 24, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The simple fact of the matter is that, a talented singer without good songs will never become famous no matter how hard they try, but a talented song writer will and that's a fact, and why is it that the song writer keeps on getting royalties long after the song is forgotten but the singer(mild talent)get absolutely nothing? so don't give me this bullshit that the singer and songwriter are equal when it comes to the talent stakes.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 24, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


while understandable to cope the shock in real time having uncontrolable laugher or trying to deny the reality of the event, on the internet its just mean sarcasm the most of the time.. it gets sickening pretty quickly me think but nature will fix those person misplaced humor someday right, as i stated before.. sad but true


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 24, 2011)

Pretty sure everyone who read this news story said "Finally."
It was obvious. Frankly, she's looked dead for quite a while now. I think the gargantuan quantity of drugs finally just wore off and her body realized it had been dead for a while.

I'm being a little mean, but she essentially butchered herself. So I feel no remorse.


----------



## smile72 (Jul 24, 2011)

I didn't say finally in fact I was saddened, Amy Winehouse was amazingly talented and is now just another member of the 27 club.


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 24, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you explain the many "famous" singers that can't sing. It's not always the writer who makes the royalties it could be the record label or the artist depending on who owns the copyrights to the material.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 24, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanas, don't jump into conclusions without knowing anything, yes that guy sings covers, but he also writes his own song, he just released his first EP (own written), and it's really good. Professional too. You don't get famous without trying (Well JB and RB are a special and stupid case). I'll bet you that once some big company falls over his videos, they'll surely sign him. You know what's the best thing about his voice? He sounds like Michael Jackson at times. At age of 4 he started with MJ songs.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Jul 24, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and you didnt take a screenshot of that?

FAIL


----------



## bazamuffin (Jul 24, 2011)

98 innocent children killed and I see more posts about this dead smackrat?  Get a grip guys.  I feel for her parents but they kinda knew it would happen sooner or later.  The Oslo victims parents didn't see their tragedy coming in the slightest.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 24, 2011)

On the all talent debate, a singer has talents a songwriter doesn't, a songwriter has talent a singer doesn't. And if you think all the input a performer/group has on a piece is blindly parroting what the writer wrote you haven't much of a clue about how most music is actually put together nowadays.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 24, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> 98 innocent children killed and I see more posts about this dead smackrat?  Get a grip guys.  I feel for her parents but they kinda knew it would happen sooner or later.  The Oslo victims parents didn't see their tragedy coming in the slightest.


The oslo incident couldn't be stopped, and therefore reminds people that they can die any time, on a subconscious level at least.
People dying like this makes people think they wont die because they don't pump their bodies full of drugs. 
Pretty simple really.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jul 24, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Missed my point bruv, completely


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 24, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> 98 innocent children killed and I see more posts about this dead smackrat?  Get a grip guys.  I feel for her parents but they kinda knew it would happen sooner or later.  The Oslo victims parents didn't see their tragedy coming in the slightest.


The reason there are more posts here is because everyone likes to get their digs in. What could any of us have to say that hasnt been said about the Oslo tragedy already. Also, this post has kinda taken a turn and everyone is bickering about "talent". Screw her parents anyway they apparently didnt do their job.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jul 24, 2011)

JasmineJewelThief said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I like you!


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jul 24, 2011)

It's not like I'm happy about it, but if I said I was sad I'd be lying. She was not a talented singer or songwriter; and I bet most of the people saying she was, wouldn't be if this was just another article about her drug abuse issues.




			
				Tanas said:
			
		

> The simple fact of the matter is that, a talented singer without good songs will never become famous no matter how hard they try, but a talented song writer will and that's a fact


That is logically what should happen, but unfortunately that's not usually how the music industry works. Image and marketability are most important, musical ability and songwriting aren't much of a factor. Ever noticed how most popular songs are total crap, but they still sell? It's all about marketing. Same reason why most of the popular musicians are attractive girls and hansom guys.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 24, 2011)

JasmineJewelThief said:
			
		

> Screw her parents anyway they apparently didnt do their job.



Arsehole. You do realise that after the age of 12 peer pressure pretty much takes over all of the other influences that mould a persons personality? That people do not live in a bubble with their families but are part of society as a whole? That the drug problems this world has is a problem of the societies and caused by problems in societies? Unless you live in a country that has zero drug deaths you are about as much to blame for everyone of them as their families. Also the fact that she was a woman, not a fucking kid, and no matter how well you bring children up you can't stop them from becoming people you don't like once they are old enough to get the chance.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 24, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> JasmineJewelThief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see why any of you are bringing up alcohol, drugs or parents into the equation and tagging them as "problems". The way I see it, drugs should be entirely legal. Seeing that every action causes a reaction, taking whatever drugs may lead to death, especially when mixed with alcohol. The point I'm clumsily trying to make here is that Amy died not because of her parents, not because of peer pressure, not because of drugs or alcohol abuse. She died because the lifestyle she decided to follow was taking a toll on her organism. There's nothing and nobody to "blame" other than Amy herself, but then again, is blame a good word here? She lived the life she chose to live and she was happy with it. Action caused a reaction, that much is certain. We can mourn over her death, but we can't classify it by means of "deserved" or "undeserved". It was only a consiquence of her own actions, and she was more than aware of this possibility, but chose the lifestyle regardless.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 24, 2011)

One thing I have a heard time grasping is how people that do lots of hard drugs are able to not only function but achieve a high degree of success. To be honest I can't do drugs because I wouldn't be able to be productive or function in a creative capacity.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 24, 2011)

Albert Hofmann, the inventor of LSD and its frequent user lived a happy life and died aged 102 years.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think that in human evolution it has never been as necessary to have this substance LSD. It is just a tool to turn us into what we are supposed to be.
> ~Albert Hofmann



Any substance known to man, including oxygen, is harmful, each to its own extent. At the same time, any substance properly measured and used in moderation has the potential to be beneficial in some manner.


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 24, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> JasmineJewelThief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you doctor, I apologize for letting her get that bad I'll try harder next time any 12+year old has a drug problem.


----------



## Naito-Tanuki (Jul 25, 2011)

Woah! Even Gavin from Autoglass couldn't fix Amy Winehouses's crack problem!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 25, 2011)

JasmineJewelThief said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a tolerance problem, big boy.


----------

